# What to Carry?? Help Please...



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello All,

Finally got my CHL here in Texas, and was planning on carrying the gun that I've had in the car - a Glock 30. The 30 didn't feel too large until I put it in an OWB holster, and tried to dress etc. I was shocked how large the gun felt! I knew it would feel "new" to start wearing a firearm, and I have to find a way to be comfortable. I would like to carry a .45 or a .40

Here's my question:

For those of you with some experience, would a good quality (crossbreed etc.) IWB holster be a smart way to go, or should I look toward buying a smaller gun like an XD40SC with a similar holster? I'm afraid to start throwing money at holsters when I may be better to spend my cash on a new gun. I'm 6' 215lbs and although I know I ultimately have to make the decision myself, it's nice to hear from the braintrust here - as there may be some members who have had a similar experience.

TIA!

Shelby
Colleyville, Texas


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I carried a Ruger SR9 full size in a tuckable IWB ( split decision) from Highnoon Holsters.Only costs $35.00 I had no problem concealing it just behind my right hip.I still carry in that same holster but a kahr K9.I have it on from 5 am to 9pm daily.You get used to it and now its weird when I don't have it on. My .02c


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's not the gun.
It's not the holster.
You merely need to get used to walking around armed.
However, you absolutely will have to modify your mode of dress, and even your wardrobe, to assure complete concealment. But that can come in due time, after you've amassed some experience carrying a weapon.

If the gun works for you when you're shooting, don't change the gun.
If all else fails, change the holster. It's a cheaper change, and new holster changes are easier to learn to cope with than are gun changes.

But, believe me, it isn't the gun and it isn't the holster. It's your lack of CCW experience.
Give it time. It'll be OK.


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Much appreciated - thank you both.


----------

